# Ronnie Segev, TOC



## martinj56

Anyone know if Ronnie Segev or the Ten O'Clock Classics are playing any shows in/around NYC soon? http://ronniesegev.com/ and other related sites haven't posted anything recently...


----------



## marisalupp

*Ronnie Segev and Ten O'Clock Classics fan groups*

HI, I'm organizing some people to get together and see Ronnie Segev and Ten O'Clock Classics this upcoming season.. Here's a vid clip from their recent show:


----------

